# Simple Green To The Rescue



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I pulled home the OB yesterday and gave it a bath with some Campers Choice wash and wax from Wally World but still had some black streaks, gutter extensions are on now. Tried the Mr. Clean Magic Erasers to remove the black streaks, nothing. Read on here about Simple Green and this stuff works great







The Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are great for caulk lines but did nothing on the black streaks. Spray on some Simple Green and wipe off with a paper towel and the black streaks are gone, no rubbing buffing just spray and wipe off.

Well that worked so well I thought about using it on the awning, it had some mildew and 1 rust spot from winter storage. Sprayed the underside of the awning with water and then sprayed more Simple Green over the entire underside of the awning. Rolled up the awning for 15 minutes (should have left it for 30 minutes, will do that next time) and then after the 15 minutes scrubbed the underside with a soft bristle extension car brush and rinsed. WOW what a difference, it's white again 90% of the mildew stains are gone and the rust spot is much lighter in color. I tried the bleach water method last year, mixed results, but now the awning looks almost like new, much better than when we bought it a year ago.

I haven't been able to find it here in Colo Spgs lately but it can be found at Costco's and Sam's club stores and some grocery stores. I'll be searching for another gallon soon.

Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Bill!
Simple Green is a great product, and been around for years. My first husband and I had a TT and we used it to wash it with. It came spotless with ease. That was around 1988 or so. It's really good on those black streaks and mildew. He used it on our patio umbrella, cushions, the whole nine yards. Thanks for bringing this up! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

costco has their own version - works great and is $5-7 for a gallon jug... The stuff works great for most all cleaning applications. I tried it on awnings, too - great results.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Lowes has Simple Green for about 8 bucks per gallon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Bill
We use Simple Green for everything Great Stuff









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info 2500Ram!

I'm planning to give our 31RQS the full outside cleaning this weekend and will have to try the Simple Green.

I'll let you know what happens with the black streaks.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add one more item to the shopping list. Think I'll just leave it in the Outback, that way I always have it when I need it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great tip Bill.
Thanks.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Simple Green is a great cleaner. One word of advice:

Ensure you use it with a proper mixture of solution/water for the task at hand. Full strength is pretty strong for most tasks.

It can dull paint finish over time. Maintain a good wax finish on your painted surfaces after use.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Simple Green is a great cleaner. One word of advice:
> 
> Ensure you use it with a proper mixture of solution/water for the task at hand. Full strength is pretty strong for most tasks.
> 
> ...


Ditto, if used as a spot cleaner on painted surfaces you will need to rewax that spot. It strips off everything. My Dad used it back in the early eighties on the race cars. Try it as an engine cleaner one day! It takes grease off pretty well.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Is Simple Green safe for the Rubber Roof??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't use SG on the rubber roof. Use a mild, non-cirtus dishsoap solution only, and rinse well. Go easy with the SG on your Outback decals, too.

Randy


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad the SG worked for you as well. My husband uses it for our black streaks, diluted with water. No scrubbing necessary. He swears by it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Glad the SG worked for you as well. My husband uses it for our black streaks, diluted with water. No scrubbing necessary. He swears by it.
> [snapback]103546[/snapback]​


X2

It is also great for cleaning your awning.

I wash my awning and soap it up. Than I roll it back up and let it soak for a few minute. Next I open it again and hose off....awning is clean.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> socialstudiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Glad the SG worked for you as well. My husband uses it for our black streaks, diluted with water. No scrubbing necessary. He swears by it.
> ...


Interesting - rolling it up does what? Just soaking? Does it do both sides of the awning that way too?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a reply I received from Simple Green when I asked about using it on the rubber roof.

"Simple Green will do a wonderful job cleaning the rubber roof of your RV. It does not contain any petroleum distillate so it will not harm the roof. We recommend a 30:1 solution. That converts to 30 oz. of water to 1 oz. of Simple Green. Just so you know this is the same solution we recommend for washing the exterior of your RV as well.

I hope this has answered your question. If you have any additional questions or comments, you may contact us directly at, 800-228-0709, Monday - Friday, 7:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. PST."

Jim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Interesting - rolling it up does what? Just soaking? Does it do both sides of the awning that way too?
> [snapback]103606[/snapback]​


That's about the it. It just soaks instead of drying and DOES clean both sides, scrub and rinse and let dry before rolling up after cleaning. 
We were camping this weekend and even DW commented on how white the awning was









Bill.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Bill,
Does the Simple Green work on the caulk lines too or did you need to use the Magic Eraser for those?

BBB


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Bill,
> Does the Simple Green work on the caulk lines too or did you need to use the Magic Eraser for those?
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]105122[/snapback]​


Magic Eraser but be careful not to get into the cracks/joints, just use around the edges, the ugly part. It will pull the caulk out from the cracks if you go over top.

Works great! Again wax after.

Bill.


----------

